# I have accepted that I will have to replace my truck



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I am on my seventh Suburban, which is basically a 1500 with a Cap.

I had the 5.3 in each. All had the LT package which is a good medium package. Not a bunch of bells and whistles, but enough to make you comfortable. Three of my Suburbans had the Z71 package added which is an off road suspension and tube side steps, which I think gives a nicer ride.

All around my gas mileage is 17.5 to 18mpg. Highway you can get 21.(4wd version, the 2wd will get about a mile more)

The Suburban I have now came with the 20" wheels and tires. Don't know if the truck comes with those, but I really prefer the smaller wheels so you can have a bigger sidewall. I swapped out the Bridgestone street tires for GY AT's and it rides smoother.

The Suburban is a great road vehicle, and the truck will be as well. Although I don't own a Chevy truck, I have ridden in many and they have the ride for the most part as a Suburban, assuming you get the crew cab.

Since you are in Northern VA, may be useful to take a look at Koon's Chevy website. The new leftovers won't be much more than the used 14-15s


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I feel your pain. Just retired an 05 GMC king cab with 110K miles. In Maine the salt destroyed the body and cost to get that fixed to meet inspection exceeded its value. Has the small v8 and was reasonably reliable but if I can't get $800 for it to someone who can do their own body work it is going to the junk yard. Although I liked the size I will never tough a GMC or Chevy again, I expected better.

Bud


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

My truck has surprisingly little rust. Admittedly we do not get the level of snow you do. I also run the truck through the car wash frequently in the winter especially after a snow.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Aaah, retiring a truck. I am on the verge of it, but I have 7000 more miles to go as of today. 2001 Dodge Ram 3500 flatbed dually with Cummins 5.9. 493,000 miles. I told wife I could justify another one at the half million mark. But, as the saying goes, if it ain't broke don't fix it. It keeps on running. I weigh in at 8,000 lbs with tools and still get 15 MPG.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Our governor needs to see that. After they started using a liquid salt mixture before every snow and cold rain event the fuel lines, brake lines, and bodies no longer last more than 8 or so years. One body shop I talked to said he could fix my 05 but besides being expensive I would have to get in line for more work every year. He said that salt mixture was keeping him booked solid.

Bud


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've had three trucks in my lifetime. All 3 served me well. First was a Chevy S-10 that I owned from 1986-1997. Then came a Ford Ranger 1997-2008. Then I bought a V-6 Sierra with an 8 foot bed. It's still going strong but showing signs of fading.......

I wish you the best on the new truck selection. It's always tough saying good-bye as a truck just becomes a part of your persona, yet, it's fun to shop for something new......until the payment book shows up in the mail.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

My Navigator spent its 1st 16 years in New York. Transmission lines had to be replaced, and i had to replace one of them when i got it. The underside is a rust nightmare. The trackbar, of all things, is almost rusted through. The northeast is brutal on cars.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

[/QUOTE]So I am now looking for feedback.

Does anyone have a 2014/2015 Silverado in an LS or LT package? 
Do you have the 4.3L V-6 or 5.3L V-8?
What do you like/dislike about the truck?
How are the handling characteristics?
How is the comfort especially on long drives?
How is the power (most notably acceleration like when you are trying to merge into traffic)?
How has your mileage been? 

Your feedback is appretiated.[/QUOTE]



I just picked up a 2015 GMC LSE with 9000 miles. I was going to get a 2500 but I can haul what I need with the smaller truck and get better mileage in between. It’s the 5.3. Quiet and powerful. It switches back and forth from a V4 to V8 as needed. Rides better than the fords I test drove. Mileage is averaging 17 MPG but I don’t know if it was filled with real gas or E85. 

Dislikes so far: Price and Front end squats, which is only cosmetic


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Appreciate the input. 

It is crazy how these truck prices have skyrocketed. In some cases the price difference between a 2015 and 2017 LS models is only about 10-15 percent.

In 2003 when I bought my 00, I paid something like 30 percent less than it retailed for when new.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Drachenfire said:


> Appreciate the input.
> 
> It is crazy how these truck prices have skyrocketed. In some cases the price difference between a 2015 and 2017 LS models is only about 10-15 percent.
> 
> In 2003 when I bought my 00, I paid something like 30 percent less than it retailed for when new.


It's largely because they are a very popular segment right now. I'll be in the market late winter/early spring and would like to get a low mileage demo 2017 or something and save some money but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Truck prices are indeed insane. I paid $8500 for my truck 8 years ago. My banker said it ran out at $12,500 on his appraisal so he gladly loaned me the money. I was offered $8k the other day for it with nearly half a million miles on it. It set me to thinking a bit, so I checked the prices of newer trucks. Holey Moley, I didn't pay that much for my first house!!


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> It's largely because they are a very popular segment right now. I'll be in the market late winter/early spring and would like to get a low mileage demo 2017 or something and save some money but I'm not hopeful.


Dealership demos are considered new down here so there are no discounts beyond manufacturers rebates which also apply to non-demos. My 2015 gmc had an original sticker price of $44K. No rebates on 2018’s but quite a few on 2017’s. Still a lot of them on the lots.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you looked into new. GM was offering almost 10,000 off last years models.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

The 4.3 is just not as good as the 5.3. The 5.3 has less maintenance. I would stay with the LS type engines. The 6.0 is a gas hog but it can tow.:vs_cool:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

47_47 said:


> Have you looked into new. GM was offering almost 10,000 off last years models.


I have been considering all options. Even with the rebates and incentives, the prices are still outside my budget. 




Brainbucket said:


> The 4.3 is just not as good as the 5.3. The 5.3 has less maintenance. I would stay with the LS type engines. The 6.0 is a gas hog but it can tow.:vs_cool:


I have been mainly looking at 5.3s. Wish they still did the 4.8, it did't burn up the streets but was a nice little hauler. 

I am not even looking at a 6.0. I do not do or haul anything that requires that much power and gas.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm running a 2010 with the 4.8. The biggest draw back to it is the lack of pulling power due to a 3.04 rear end. I think you'll find the 4.3 isn't big enough to move a truck and you'll need to give her hard on the gas to get it going. But if you go the 4.3 route get at least 3.73 or preferably a 4.10 rear end. I'd go with the 5.3. With the 6 speed transmission you might be alright with a 3.42 rear end.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> I have been considering all options. Even with the rebates and incentives, the prices are still outside my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The $10K off sticker is bs. Go to a dealer and try to get it, 
I guarantee you won’t. They’ll have all kinds of additional fees to tack back on. 

What’s your budget?


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

yeah and rebates are a joke too. They ALL go to the dealer.

All rebates applied including owner loyalty, lease loyalty, & military rebates. Customer must qualify for all rebates & incentives. Dealer retains all rebates & incentives. The dealer keeps all rebates, even those you might have seen advertised by the manufacturer. You have to sign a form before purchase that assigns your rebates to the dealer. But the worst part of this is the assumption that you qualify for “owner loyalty”, “lease loyalty”, and “military” rebates. Loyalty rebates mean that you have to have purchased or leased that make car and trade it in to qualify. The odds are you drive another make. The military rebate is especially outrageous. It often amounts to $1,000 and only applies if you are currently on active duty in the US military. In other words, the prices that you read in this ad are understated by thousands of dollars in rebates that you very likely will not qualify


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I about had a heart attack, when I was bored and checked a local Dealer's prices on used Chevy trucks, 

there was one , a 2010 2500 with 150,000 miles for a measley 35,000 dollars.

I thought " Damn they are proud of it.

Then a 2014 similar , less miles 35,000 for 53,000 dollars.

I left without asking more.


ED


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

I did test drive a yech, Dodge.
It had the HEMI.

The salesguy told me to stomp on it in their parking lot so I did.

Sheeeesh! In one and a half blocks I was doing 70! I again stomped on it but this time it was the brakes! 

I figured I could afford it but couldn't afford it if you know what I mean.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> I about had a heart attack, when I was bored and checked a local Dealer's prices on used Chevy trucks,
> 
> there was one , a 2010 2500 with 150,000 miles for a measley 35,000 dollars.
> 
> ...


I can sympathize. The frustrating thing is knowing the prices have more to do with market demand than the actual value of the truck.

I am having to seriously revise the criteria for my truck search.


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> I can sympathize. The frustrating thing is knowing the prices have more to do with market demand than the actual value of the truck.
> 
> I am having to seriously revise the criteria for my truck search.


One tip, If the truck looks freshly painted and buffed, check the fenders, floor boards, etc underneath for rust. It only took a year for my truck to rust through all the bondo and fresh paint.:vs_mad:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought one once where, the first car wash, all the fresh paint was gone.

Nothing left but major rust spots..


ED


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

Drachenfire said:


> I have been considering all options...


I have a 2007 Silverado 1500, ~130,000 miles. It's been a great truck, reasonably economical, totally dependable, not one significant problem so far. My wife seems to feel a bit guilty as she has several times suggested maybe I should get a new truck... But two -- actually, three -- factors make me hesitate: (1) as long as it meets my needs, why change? (2) prices of anything new; and, (3) the new Silverados (and other full-size trucks) seem so freakin' big compared to my current ride!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> My truck has surprisingly little rust. Admittedly we do not get the level of snow you do. I also run the truck through the car wash frequently in the winter especially after a snow.



This (above) + this:



Bud9051 said:


> I feel your pain. Just retired an 05 GMC king cab with 110K miles. In Maine the salt destroyed the body and cost to get that fixed to meet inspection exceeded its value. Has the small v8 and was reasonably reliable but if I can't get $800 for it to someone who can do their own body work it is going to the junk yard. Although I liked the size I will never tough a GMC or Chevy again, I expected better.
> 
> Bud


= a very reasonable deal for both parties.

110 K engine and tranny swap........sweet....


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

cee3peeoh said:


> One tip, If the truck looks freshly painted and buffed, check the fenders, floor boards, etc underneath for rust. It only took a year for my truck to rust through all the bondo and fresh paint.:vs_mad:


I have a multi-page checklist I use whenever I examine a car. Among the plethora of items it covers, it includes what to look for when checking for rust, body damage and repairs.


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

PPBART said:


> I have a 2007 Silverado 1500, ~130,000 miles. It's been a great truck, reasonably economical, totally dependable, not one significant problem so far. My wife seems to feel a bit guilty as she has several times suggested maybe I should get a new truck... But two -- actually, three -- factors make me hesitate: (1) as long as it meets my needs, why change? (2) prices of anything new; and, (3) the new Silverados (and other full-size trucks) seem so freakin' big compared to my current ride!


Prefreakincisely!

I hate the size and look of the new trucks. They look like painted bricks with plastic chrome bumpers. The damn things are hard to see over the fenders and parking is a bear and I'm 6'3". Driving my company's 09 Ford is nothing but a chore.

I'll stick with my 04 Chevy.









:vs_cool:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

The newer full size trucks are behemoths even for a ¾ ton. Considering the costs and specifications (especially mileage) on these trucks, I find myself re-evaluating my truck needs and find a mid-size truck would likely serve my purpose just as well. As such I have been looking at the Chevy Colorado, Toyota Tacoma and Nissan Frontier. 

After considerable research, I find myself giving serious consideration to the Chevy Colorado LT with V6 engine.

Motor Trend ran a series of articles on this truck. The articles covered driving it for a year and over 30,000 miles and give the truck very favorable reviews. Of course I still need to test drive one before I commit to anything.

Should the Colorado be the right fit for me, a pre-owned is still at the upper edge of what I can afford. I am therefore going to try and nurse my current truck into next year. Hopefully as dealers try to get the previous year’s model off their lots and the newer model sales pickup, the per-owned prices will come down some.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I ended up leasing a 2017 Frontier and it is ok. I've had several Nissans and one thing they have never got right (IMO) is good gas mileage, struggling to see 18 with this v6.

One negative is definitely front seat leg room. I'm 5' 10" and it barely works for me. Even my wife commented that someone 6' or over would never make it.

The sticker was way more than we were willing to pay, but needed reliable wheels so just took the quick and easy way out (it's only money) and went for the lease, my first. I'll probably regret it when it is time to turn it in, but I have 2.5 more years to prepare. 

Bud


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> I ended up leasing a 2017 Frontier and it is ok. I've had several Nissans and one thing they have never got right (IMO) is good gas mileage, struggling to see 18 with this v6.
> 
> One negative is definitely front seat leg room. I'm 5' 10" and it barely works for me. Even my wife commented that someone 6' or over would never make it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Bud. At 6' a Frontier is out of the contention. That and the awful mileage. The Colarado V6 is rated at 26 highway. Real world driving puts it closer to 23-24 which is still better than the Frontier.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Well I finally got another truck. The head gasket on my 00 failed completely about 2 weeks ago making it un-driveable.

As I said before I was considering the Colorado. Finally got to sit in one and the first thing that came to mind was who at Motor Trend evaluated this vehicle..., a midget? Our 2010 Nissan Altima has more room and is more comfortable. After weighing all the variables I found myself back looking at Silverados. I did consider the Ram but determined they were not for me.

Everyday I was searching cars.com, Edmunds, Carfax, Autotrader and Car Guru. Finally this past Friday I found a possibility at a dealership some 50 miles away in a neighboring state, a 2015 Silverado LT. 


Yesterday we drove up to check it out. After four hours between inspection, test drive, negotiation and paperwork, I drove home in my new truck.



















It only had 25,500 miles on it and included power driver's seat, Bluetooth, dual climate control, remote start and tailgate assist. I got lucky on the color which I really like. It had previously been a single owner lease.

I was a bit concerned about the 4.3l V6 but after test driving it found it to be responsive and more than adequate for my needs. I was surprised when I unintentionally burned rubber while testing the take off, something my 00 never did except on wet pavement. 

The drive home gave me more opportunity to check its performance and handling. I had no problem quickly getting up to speed while merging into highway traffic or overtaking vehicles. With the 6-speed transmission, I was doing 60-65 mph while only turning 1500 rpms. My 00 would be turning almost 2000 rpms at the same speed.

This coming week, I will be making my daily 60 mile round trip to work so I will see how it handles as a daily driver. So far I am really loving this truck.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

That is certainly nize !! The one thing I noted in the newer trucks (Ford/Chevy) is the turning radius. Assuming from its stance it is 4WD, your radius will be wider than say a Ram. Just had to throw that in there


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Good lookin ride, I too like the color, not the badge on the front, but hey it's you that has to like it, not me.

It was your money that was spent.

As for your question as to who at Motor trend that rated the Colorado.

Probably some tiny slip of a girl. 


ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> That is certainly nize !! The one thing I noted in the newer trucks (Ford/Chevy) is the turning radius. Assuming from its stance it is 4WD, your radius will be wider than say a Ram. Just had to throw that in there


Surprisingly the turning radius is better than some other 4WD I have driven.



de-nagorg said:


> Good lookin ride, I too like the color, not the badge on the front, but hey it's you that has to like it, not me.
> 
> 
> ED


I am not a big fan of chrome. If I had the choice I would have gone for a truck with a black grill and body colored bumpers. I may still swap the grill out for a black one down the road.


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

It is very likely on these that it is the lower intake gasket and not the head gasket...GM had a piss poor design for their lower intake gaskets for the vortec "plastic" they actually came out with updated gaskets for this because it being a common issue..Let me guess coolant coming up missing? Oil look like a milkshake? I seen one so bad not to long ago somebody keept adding coolant and it literary "puked" out of the throttle body..the updated gasket set is right around $80 at autozone and the original is like $20 very easy to replace I can do it now in about a hour after doing it so many times now.....


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Mikel7829 said:


> It is very likely on these that it is the lower intake gasket and not the head gasket...GM had a piss poor design for their lower intake gaskets for the vortec "plastic" they actually came out with updated gaskets for this because it being a common issue..Let me guess coolant coming up missing? Oil look like a milkshake? I seen one so bad not to long ago somebody keept adding coolant and it literary "puked" out of the throttle body..the updated gasket set is right around $80 at autozone and the original is like $20 very easy to replace I can do it now in about a hour after doing it so many times now.....


Unfortunately there is also oil in the coolant reservoir. My mechanic whom I have been going to for some 20 years and trust confirms it is the head gasket. 

The engine is also suffering oil blow-by and will no longer pass emissions (a requirement in my area). The cost to replace or rebuild the engine ($5000+) greatly exceeds the value of the truck. 

Even if I did a rebuild or replaced the engine, I would now have a zero mileage engine coupled to a 17-year-old transmission and differential both with over 265,000 miles on them. Failure of one or both would be an additional estimated $3000 and $580 respectively to replace.

After giving it a lot of thought, I came to the conclusion that I could not justify the gamble. I drive 60 miles round trip daily and make road trips of 6-8 hours at least half a dozen times a year. The last thing I need is a major breakdown 200 miles from home.


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> Mikel7829 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very likely on these that it is the lower intake gasket and not the head gasket...GM had a piss poor design for their lower intake gaskets for the vortec "plastic" they actually came out with updated gaskets for this because it being a common issue..Let me guess coolant coming up missing? Oil look like a milkshake? I seen one so bad not to long ago somebody keept adding coolant and it literary "puked" out of the throttle body..the updated gasket set is right around $80 at autozone and the original is like $20 very easy to replace I can do it now in about a hour after doing it so many times now.....
> ...


 what test did he preform ?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> Surprisingly the turning radius is better than some other 4WD I have driven.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of chrome. If I had the choice I would have gone for a truck with a black grill and body colored bumpers. I may still swap the grill out for a black one down the road.


Blasphemy!!! Chrome bumpers on cars are as American as apple pie....ha.... :wink2:

Grills can go either way though so you're OK.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Mikel7829 said:


> what test did he preform ?


I was not there. I drop off the truck the night before and he does what is needed. 

As I said I have been going to him for some 20 years and have never had an issue with his work. In every situation they have fixed the issue the first time. They have always been honest with me and never tried to sell me unneeded repairs even when I inquired about them. 

In fact they have often gone above and beyond at no added cost. For instance on a couple of occasions I have brought my vehicle in for a repair in the same month it is to be inspected. They not only repaired the vehicle but took it to be inspected as well (they do not do inspections) at no extra charge. Granted inspection is only $16 but he has to pay someone to take it saving me that from doing it. 



123pugsy said:


> Blasphemy!!! Chrome bumpers on cars are as American as apple pie....ha.... :wink2:
> 
> Grills can go either way though so you're OK.



What can I say, I am not a big fan of bling. I know that is odd having grown up in the era of classic muscle cars but I have always preferred a more subtle look.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Very nice, just enough but not over done. Should give you years of service.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> Very nice, just enough but not over done. Should give you years of service.


Thank you. Had my 00 for 17 years and 256,000 miles. Hopefully I will at least get as much out of this one if not more considering what they cost these days.


----------

